# Winch for my Hardbody



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey guys, on my 95 hardbody what winch is best to get? And how can I mount it to my truck?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

get a bruenette and mount her doggy style...


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

depend of what you want to do with it but i suggest nothing less than 5000lbs ...if you have the money for it go for a wayn


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I could spring for a warn. But the dang mount they sell on 4x4parts.com for the hardbody cost as much as the winch. Any other way?


----------

